# ShengShou 5x5



## Keban (Jun 21, 2011)

So, some of us really dislike the 4x4. I though I wasn't going to buy this one, considering I really didn't like the 4x4, but after seeing Convinsa's review, the 5x5 looks really good. I haven't heard much more about it though.

Has anyone else tried one? I'm considering buying one.


----------



## Linalai66 (Jun 21, 2011)

i saw it on a video 
looks fast and smooth


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 21, 2011)

I might get it. Savin up


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 21, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I might get it. Savin up


 
saving up for a 12 dollar cube?


----------



## Hershey (Jun 21, 2011)

Convinsa says its better than the Ghosthand 5x5.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 21, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> saving up for a 12 dollar cube?


 
12 dollars is a lot when you are broke, if 12 dollars is not a big deal to you, you should buy me some cubes 

EDIT: 300th Post


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 21, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> saving up for a 12 dollar cube?


 
Problem?


----------



## luke1984 (Jun 21, 2011)

I recently picked up a white one from Lightake, it's awesome! It's much better than any of the 4 V-5s I have. Less lockups and pops, smoother movement, and it has a better feel to it.

I do recommend restickering it, my recognition isn't very good with the stickers it came with.


----------



## emolover (Jun 21, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> saving up for a 12 dollar cube?


 
Its 10$.


----------



## riffz (Jun 22, 2011)

Quality discussion, guys. 

I highly doubt that it's better than a V5.


----------



## radmin (Jun 22, 2011)

riffz said:


> Quality discussion, guys.
> 
> I highly doubt that it's better than a V5.



It takes a LOT of work and a long time to get the v-cube 5 to be good.(mine still isn't)


----------



## yockee (Jun 22, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> 12 dollars is a lot when you are broke, if 12 dollars is not a big deal to you, you should buy me some cubes
> 
> EDIT: 300th Post


 
Deep space void bought me an X cube 4 and a Zhan Chi!!! I still can't believe it.


----------



## yockee (Jun 22, 2011)

riffz said:


> Quality discussion, guys.
> 
> I highly doubt that it's better than a V5.


 
It looks MUCH better than a V5. V5's get too loose and jam after a while. This thing looks like you could solve it like a 3x3 (fast) with no problems.


----------



## WitEden (Jun 23, 2011)

is a very good cube.

at WitEden:http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=324


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 23, 2011)

I got the pleasure to use it from a guy who sells cubes highly overpriced in my country, and its just awesome, it feels better than any V5 I have used, and the size its just perfect for me, it came with non textured stickers, the same you get with the 4x4.

Although it feels less durable than a V5 its way more usable, out of the box no lubricating needed at all to be a very decent 5x5.


----------



## Hershey (Jun 23, 2011)

Which 5x5 cube is better, Shengshou or the YJ (the one with v cube mech)?


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 23, 2011)

Linalai66 said:


> i saw it on a video
> looks fast and smooth


 
Where?


----------



## olivier131 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Which 5x5 cube is better, Shengshou or the YJ (the one with v cube mech)?


 
For me, they're equal... Two very good cubes.
And SS is a little smaller than YJ (1 or 2 mm).


----------



## riffz (Jun 23, 2011)

yockee said:


> It looks MUCH better than a V5. V5's get too loose and jam after a while. This thing looks like you could solve it like a 3x3 (fast) with no problems.


 
So you're determining this by looking at it? Or have you actually used it?


----------



## yockee (Jul 2, 2011)

riffz said:


> So you're determining this by looking at it? Or have you actually used it?


 
I'm going by what I've seen in video, but mine is on the way. I can let you know ASAP.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 3, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> saving up for a 12 dollar cube?


 
Dont make judgements about people. Just because you dont have to save up for it...


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 3, 2011)

pretty freaking awesome cube Much better then the V5 and i will have a review out soon


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 3, 2011)

riffz said:


> Quality discussion, guys.
> 
> I highly doubt that it's better than a V5.



I like mine more. I had a V5 and did the corner mod, but I still like the ShengShou more. It's an amazing cube, and only $11. I'll be making a review in the next week or so.


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've done about 100 solves on it since I got it, and I've had 1 pop and 0 lock-ups so far.
My V-5s pop frequently and gets a lot of terribly crippling lockups.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 3, 2011)

shengshou 4x4 sucks and the reviews can be very deceiving it just look at camcubers 4x4 shengshou review.


----------



## slocuber (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks decent. Does anybody have a link from lightake? I can't find it anymore in the others section and using the search function.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 3, 2011)

slocuber said:


> Looks decent. Does anybody have a link from lightake? I can't find it anymore in the others section and using the search function.


 
LighTake doesn't carry it anymore. I don't know why.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 3, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> shengshou 4x4 sucks and the reviews can be very deceiving it just look at camcubers 4x4 shengshou review.


 
Did you even read the title of the thread?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 3, 2011)

So right now just icubemart is selling this cube? no other store (not china based)?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 3, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> So right now just icubemart is selling this cube? no other store (not china based)?


 
Correct.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 4, 2011)

Cubedepot will have it on july 14th


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 4, 2011)

choza244 said:


> Cubedepot will have it on july 14th


Any news from them about the dayan-V?


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 4, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> LighTake doesn't carry it anymore. I don't know why.


 
I remember them taking it down for a short period because of stock take or something. That is probably what they are doing now.

Or Hknow Store complained.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a review being uploaded right now for everyone


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jul 4, 2011)

mmm i'm thinking about this... I planned to buy a v cube collection set 2-5-6-7 because i need a decent 2x2 and 5x5. and 6x6 and 7x7 i dont have. But your opinions make me changing my minds a bit. I might just buy the set and also a ss5x5 but then i have 3 5x5 so i dont know if my parents will get angry with me xD


----------



## choza244 (Jul 4, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> Any news from them about the dayan-V?


 
mmm, no xD.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 9, 2011)

Damn this Shenshou 5x5 is a lovely cube, can't put it down since it arrived in the post today


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 9, 2011)

For all that hated the SS 4x4, don't worry, you will love the 5x5. It never locks up like the 4x4 did. Faaaaaaaar better that the V5.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 9, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> I have a review being uploaded right now for everyone


thank you I was trying to find a good one on youtube


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 10, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> For all that hated the SS 4x4, don't worry, you will love the 5x5. It never locks up like the 4x4 did. Faaaaaaaar better that the V5.


 
Well, I love the 4x4, so I think I'd look forward to getting the 5x5.


----------



## Florian (Aug 1, 2011)

Did any one of you did the V5 corner mod on the shengshou 5x5?


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> mmm i'm thinking about this... I planned to buy a v cube collection set 2-5-6-7 because i need a decent 2x2 and 5x5. and 6x6 and 7x7 i dont have. But your opinions make me changing my minds a bit. I might just buy the set and also a ss5x5 but then i have 3 5x5 so i dont know if my parents will get angry with me xD



What you do is you buy the V-Cube set + the ShengShou 5 and sell the new V-Cube in the box new on e-Bay.


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 1, 2011)

My ShengShou 5x5 is way better than my V5. It doesn't need any mod. It's so good it doesn't need tension nor lubrication.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Aug 2, 2011)

Very good 5x5; excellent i must say. Recomended!


----------



## Andri Maulana (Aug 2, 2011)

so, is the ss 5x5 much better than a breaking in v5?


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 2, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> mmm i'm thinking about this... I planned to buy a v cube collection set 2-5-6-7 because i need a decent 2x2 and 5x5. and 6x6 and 7x7 i dont have. But your opinions make me changing my minds a bit. I might just buy the set and also a ss5x5 but then i have 3 5x5 so i dont know if my parents will get angry with me xD


 
What to do is, buy v6 and v7 (do they come as a deal? i dont know) then but ss5x5 and ll2x2


----------



## radmin (Aug 9, 2011)

Mine showed up yesterday. It's fast and crispy out of the box. Short algs are very nice, like inserting an f2l pair. Mine feels too loose and jams bad if I cut certain corners during certain PLLs. I can jam it every time on a T perm. I've had Dayan 3x3s so long that my muscle memory includes cutting certain corners. 

Thrawst mentioned that it has a sweet spot and tighter or looser will kill it. Hopefully mine is loose and tightening it will bring it into the sweet spot. 

I tried a Maru 5x5 at my last comp. I've wanted one ever since. I was hoping the Shengshou would make me forget about it due to the $30 price tag, no such luck.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 10, 2011)

I got them for my store, as many people had been asking for a 5x5. I had no reviews to go off other than Thrawst's, but it was promising enough, that given the price tag compared to V-cubes I bought it. I immediately switched to it, and have been loving it since. I sold it to everyone at the first meetup, except for someone who didn't have the money and wanted to buy it next meetup.
They are amazing.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 10, 2011)

The 3x3 stage is an absolute ***** to do on this cube if you have big hands other than that its a great cube


----------



## Selkie (Aug 10, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> The 3x3 stage is an absolute ***** to do on this cube if you have big hands other than that its a great cube



Yup, the 3x3 stage can be challenging with larger hands, I will completely agree with that. The cube is, after all, almost the same size as the SS 4x4. However I am slowly getting used to the cubie size and getting faster having done ~50 solves on mine now. Great cube and I await the delivery of my SS 4x4 v3 to see how that one is.

Shenshou appear to be making some great cubes. But in a conversation with another cuber he raised a valid point, I hope the plastic quality stands the test of time or I might see myself buying a couple of spares!


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 10, 2011)

Andri Maulana said:


> so, is the ss 5x5 much better than a breaking in v5?


 
It's definitely not better at all. A properly broken in 5x5 with a good core is much better. The only issue is that V5 cores tend to come out of the box incredibly stiff, then after a couple months go through the goldilock's stage where they're just about perfect, at which point they slowly degrade until the core is loose and the entire cube rattles and locks up incessantly. I've got a 2 year old 5x5 with an adjustable core and maybe a thousand solves on it or so, and it definitely beats my Shengshou. However, given that the V5 takes forever to break in and that it costs more I'd tell most people to just get the Shengshou unless they're going for the best of the best. I bought mine for like 12 dollars on iCubemart and it almost competes with the "perfect" V5 straight out of the box.

The SS reminds me a bit of the Eastsheen. It's really small, super smooth and fast and it doesn't have much tolerance for corner cutting. It's not nearly as bad as an Eastsheen, but similiarities are definitely there. I'd describe it as a cross between an ES 5 and a V5. It also gets that annoying alignment issue the v5 gets too.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 10, 2011)

ITT people stating opinions like facts


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 10, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> ITT people stating opinions like facts


 
And when don't they?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 10, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> And when don't they?


 
When prefaced with "In my opinion..." or similar.

How did you not get that?


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 11, 2011)

Meh. Just another technicality to pick at. It's implied.

Edit: Pretty sure he was agreeing with you? Like a rhetorical question?


----------



## mr6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

watch thrawst's review , He explained everything .
costs 10 buck and worth as vcube 5


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Aug 12, 2011)

Its Definately worth it!


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 12, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Meh. Just another technicality to pick at. It's implied.


 
You sure? "It's definitely not better at all." sounds quite authoritative.


----------

